# GRIM MILESTONE: Mexico Sets New Murder Record, 17,608 Dead, Homicides Up 5% in 2019



## The Purge (Jul 24, 2019)

Let's  go Mexico.You can do much better than that..... Take lessons Chicago!

Mexico set a grim record in July for the staggering number of murders sweeping the country, with homicides up 5% since 2018. Experts cite the ongoing cartel wars and gang violence on the sad statistic.

“Mexico saw 3,080 killings in June, an increase of over 8% from the same month a year ago, according to official figures. The country of almost 125 million now sees as many as 100 killings per day nationwide,” reports the Associated Press [link to URL].

“The 17,608 killings in the first half of 2019 is the most since comparable records began being kept in 1997, including the peak year of Mexico’s drug war in 2011. Officials said 16,714 people were killed in the first half of 2018,” adds the website [link to URL].

Homicides in the northern state of Sonora -which borders Arizona and New Mexico- are up 69% in the first half of 2019.

Sen. Elizabeth Warren introduced a new plan last week that would essentially “decriminalize” those caught illegally entering the United States; raising serious new questions over the Democrat’s immigration policy heading into the 2020 election.

...

(Excerpt) Read more at hannity.com ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 24, 2019)

Deadlier than Afghanistan....


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 24, 2019)

How many murderers are on the run in Mexico and head to the USA?

It used to be a joke that someone on the run in America would head down south, now they are coming to you I imagine.  Cartels expanding their reach.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 24, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Let's  go Mexico.You can do much better than that..... Take lessons Chicago!
> 
> Mexico set a grim record in July for the staggering number of murders sweeping the country, with homicides up 5% since 2018. Experts cite the ongoing cartel wars and gang violence on the sad statistic.
> 
> ...




Yeah I want to go there and honeymoon for sure!


----------

